# Rose lake???



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Has anyone been out and tried to Ice fish rose lake??? Was thinkin about trying it. Thanks


----------



## Big J (Nov 23, 2006)

Sorry I don't ice fish, but I had a ? for you. Do you fish Rose and is it the one in the hocking hills area? I went to Hocking Tech, fished this lake a few times. On one ocassion I caught a 30 inch stripped bass out of that lake. I'll have to find the pic, but that was atleast 10 years ago. My buddy would chum up the stocked trout by throwing the pee gravel in the water, it would bring fish in I swear. Do they still stock it with trout. We seen Goldens in there every year for the three I was there for.
BIG-J


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yeah Rose Lake is located in the Hocking Hills and they still stock it with Trout. As for Ice Fishing , you are the first Ive ever heard anyone talk about Ice Fishing on it


----------



## Bobber1 (May 9, 2006)

Big J said:


> Sorry I don't ice fish, but I had a ? for you. Do you fish Rose and is it the one in the hocking hills area? I went to Hocking Tech, fished this lake a few times. On one ocassion I caught a 30 inch stripped bass out of that lake. I'll have to find the pic, but that was atleast 10 years ago. My buddy would chum up the stocked trout by throwing the pee gravel in the water, it would bring fish in I swear. Do they still stock it with trout. We seen Goldens in there every year for the three I was there for.
> BIG-J


YES, ROSE LAKE WILL BE STOCKED, THE 16 TH OF MARCH WITH TROUT BY ONDR.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

I iced fished rose lake two or three years ago when ever we had the good freeze here
we caught trout and some real nice gills thru the ice 
mostly used black jig with gold flake with a wax worm
fished the point on the campgroung side
I would recommend it
geowol


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

thanks for the info. ya I am talkin about the lake in hockin hills state park


----------



## goldfishboy (Jul 13, 2004)

I was told there are musky in rose lake Hocking Hills is this true thanks.


----------

